# Gotta start teaching at some point.



## brian985 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 8, 2020)

That’s adorable.

Dave


----------



## kruizer (Jun 8, 2020)

Get em started young.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 8, 2020)

Heck yes! Shes got her bib on and everything. Ready to rock!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2020)

She already knows where the magic happens! Thank you for the smile, Brian.


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 8, 2020)

That's excellent.. Awesome Brian!


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 8, 2020)

The first word will be "hot".


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> The first word will be "hot".


Yup . All guns are loaded , all pits are hot . 
That being said ,,, awesome picture . Can't start them to early .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful young'un, Brian.  Yep, her first word will be "hot", or like my 2 year old grandson would say "mine".
Now I can go to bed with a smile on my face.
Gary


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 9, 2020)

Really cute!  Cooker just the right pint-sized; years from now she'll be smoking some awsome meats!


----------



## jacystephen (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you this information.


----------

